# Meet Rodney



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

After a long five day trip across Canada with many weather changes and unexpected events, Rod has finally arrived at his new home to roost:


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful!! What is he??


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

DanielleBoland said:


> He is absolutely beautiful!! What is he??


Thanks! He is a five month old Salmon Favorelles.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Kessy, that's going to make a pretty rooster! I love his coloring.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! He's gorgeous!!! There is someone about 40 minutes from me that has some pullets of the same breed. I've been debating on. Guy is charging $40 for them. Read up on them and all the reviews said they are a very friendly, docile breed.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Kessy, that's going to make a pretty rooster! I love his coloring.


Thanks Bee. He's a sweetie. So calm. I've read they make good flock masters because they have quite a vast size and are gentle yet diligent.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Wow! He's gorgeous!!! There is someone about 40 minutes from me that has some pullets of the same breed. I've been debating on. Guy is charging $40 for them. Read up on them and all the reviews said they are a very friendly, docile breed.


Thanks! He was soooo hard to find and cost me and arm and a leg in transport fees! He was only $40 so I think if they are good quality then it's reasonable. The nine pullets that I already have are very calm and sweet but we have a few more aggressive types in our mixed flock so those girls pretty well just keep to themselves. They are always the last to get to the feed dish and the water/treats.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Update: Rodney is now integrated into the rooster pen. The boys are all getting along and have had no issues. There's 15 in total and so far they've kinda split into three groups : the very passive ones (that includes Rod), then there are the more assertive ones, then there is the one big Wyandotte that is all alone in his group but he's the big boss. Everyone gets outta his way and he's the first to crow and first to feed dishes. 

Question: since they are separate with the girls, when I plan to breed next year will the boys "know what to do" right off the bat or will there be a lot of weeks of establishing introductions to the hens?


----------

